# New construction, no dry wall up yet - DYI help



## JohnLB7 (Apr 15, 2014)

Hey there,

I'm in process of a home addition. Adding a new kitchen, living/family room, and great room. Also adding a new bathroom and master bedroom upstairs (directly above the living room). Dry wall is being installed next week and I'd like to pre wire everything this week. With all the $ I'm spending on the addition, I'd love to wire everything on my own (with the help of my contractor). 

So far, Direct TV has installed 3 wires where the 3 new TV's will go. I've decided where the location of my receiver, blu ray, and direct tv receiver (in the living room, to be enclosed but with a door). I'm installing full surround sound , in ceiling speakers in the living room, with 2 in ceiling speakers in the great room as well as the kitchen. All 9 speakers will be wired into my receiver.

Besides the standard wiring for the speakers, and HDMI from blu ray & directtv to TV, what else am I missing? 

I'm open to some cool gadget ideas. I feel with my walls still open, this is my 1 shot at installing some cool things.
I'd like to wire 2 outdoor speakers from the receiver as well if possible

I have not purchased equipment yet but this is what I'm leaning towards:
RECEIVER - Pioneer SC 75
IN CEILING SPEAKERS - Bower & Wilkins CCM663
SUB - Dynamo 700 with wireless transmitter

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

JohnLB7 said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I'm in process of a home addition. Adding a new kitchen, living/family room, and great room. Also adding a new bathroom and master bedroom upstairs (directly above the living room). Dry wall is being installed next week and I'd like to pre wire everything this week. With all the $ I'm spending on the addition, I'd love to wire everything on my own (with the help of my contractor).
> 
> ...


Welcome to HTS!

I would run cat6 lines to your planned equipment locations as well. If you want to add sub flexibility, add some sub connection points around the room so you can move the sub around or add more.

Good luck with the build!


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Good picks for audio. Did direcTV wire coax to the TV locations or the equipment location? If your TV isn't directly over the equipment stack you'll probably want the cable wire placed with the AVR. 

Cool gadgets??? Read up in Savant, Control4, Crestron, and AMX. Those are cool gadgets. Is also suggest checking out Sonos as a viable option for multi-zone audio. 

Are you hardwiring your equipment stack to your home's network? It's a best practice.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Now is the time to run a dedicated circuit into your equipment cabnet (or even 2). You need good, clean, power. You can buy bulk, (in-wall) speaker cable & terminte youself to save some dollars as well.


----------



## JohnLB7 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks for the reply guys! I'm having my phone company move my internet router to the same cabinet my Direct Tv box and receiver will be. This way I'll be able to connect both directly into my router. My electrician will be installing a dedicated power socket in this cabinet for this equipment

Direct TV came by yesterday and ran coax from the satellite to the cabinet. I'm going to run HDMI from the cabinet to the location of the TV. (I think this is all that needs to be done, correct?). I'm also running speaker wire from the cabinet to the locations of the speakers this weekend.

The Sub i'm going to use is wireless, so I can just place it anywhere in the room. 

Hope I'm doing this all correct and not missing anything. If so please help! LOL
Thanks so much!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Just remember to get "in-wall" rated speaker cable. 

If your HDMI run is > 25 ft, you may want to consider a RedMere cable.

http://www.monoprice.com/Category?c_id=102&cp_id=10255


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

There can never be to many CAT-6 drops or to many electrical outlets (preferably on separate circuit breakers) installed in a house.


----------



## JohnLB7 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks so much!


----------

